# iPhone case printing and fulfillment



## insky (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm currently doing a bit of research for a good printing and fulfillment company for iPhone cases. 

I've checked these 3 so far: Print Aura, The Printful and Scalable Press. 

It looks like each company has it's pros and cons and would like input from you guys.

Print Aura: Good selection but very expensive prices, like 17$ for a case. It's more or less the price you should sell it for, so... kinda impossible to use right?

The Printful: Unfortunately, they don't do edge-to-edge, all over printing, which is a must. Their price is about 13$ a pop, expensive but still manageable.

Scalable Press: They have cheap prices (5$) but I'm not sure about the company. They have very bad reviews here and I don't really trust we can get a phone case for 5$ or can we?

Again, anyone with experience with these companies, or other companies, let me know, thanks alot.


----------



## brushyourideas (Oct 18, 2016)

I don't have much ideas about all that companies, I would like to suggest you that, find the review of all that companies, also keep in mind that who is your customers, how much they able to pay you for product?

If you are still looking for online product designer tools, I would like to suggest you all in one functionality "Brush your ideas product designer", Get more at brushyourideas.com


----------

